# Cheap property



## zig (1 Sep 2008)

http://beta.realtor.com/search/searchresults.aspx?sby=1&loc=detroit&ml=8&mxp=1000&typ=3F

Become a property mogul 8)


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Sep 2008)

Spam???


----------



## TDI-line (2 Sep 2008)

Out of my price range.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Sep 2008)

Porperty in the smaller towns is generally dirt cheap compared to over here...  My brother's house has 4 bedrooms (one downstairs), a large living room and dinning room seperated by glass doors, large kitchen, double garage, huge basement and a nice big back yard.  It needed a little work, and didn't have aircon installed, but the whole lot cost him $50,000 several years ago.  Wonderful period wooden floors and features.  Something like this would cost you Â£180,000 easily...


----------



## a1Matt (2 Sep 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Porperty in the smaller towns is generally dirt cheap compared to over here...  My brother's house has 4 bedrooms (one downstairs), a large living room and dinning room seperated by glass doors, large kitchen, double garage, huge basement and a nice big back yard.  It needed a little work, and didn't have aircon installed, but the whole lot cost him $50,000 several years ago.  Wonderful period wooden floors and features.  Something like this would cost you Â£180,000 easily...



Â£180,000! Double that price at least for Bromley


----------



## zig (2 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Spam???



No it ain't spam, there's always a catch of course, these are ghetto properties, the locals describe some areas of Detroit as Lebanon, a war zone. The properties may be only a dollar but they still have to pay municipal taxes, which could run you thousands per year with no hope of attracting any rental income, that's why they are so cheap.

When I looked at this site a couple of weeks ago there were a lot more $1 properties on it , obviously sold (Or burnt down in the meantime)


----------



## Carphunter57 (8 Oct 2008)

I've had the pleasure of working in Detroit a couple of times and you would not want to own a property in the ghetto areas no matter how cheap, very scary place      loads of burnt out cars, derelict buildings, looks like a war zone.

Last time I was there, there was a drive by shooting at the filling station next to the hotel where I was staying and 5 black guys were killed, which according to the receptionist was pretty much par for the course.


----------

